# Holy Crap



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I threw the biggest dumbest molly into my p's tank, my gfs molly, and my god damn camera ran outta power !!!!!! Charging now this will rule posting it soon.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

He's hiding in the decor thank gawd. I have minutes to capture it. The gf is sleeping heheheheheh


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

aww thats kinda mean to ur gf


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

and when she wakes up and sees it's head laying on the botom of you tank...
o snap









your head will be above the fire place


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

heffer2028 said:


> aww thats kinda mean to ur gf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Getting my cigs, he's bigger than they are lol. They're not sure what to do yet.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> and when she wakes up and sees it's head laying on the botom of you tank...
> o snap
> 
> 
> ...


I have 30 fish floating around in this house, I'm hoping she won't notice.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

thats just wrong ... man shes your girlfriend. You wont think its funny when she cuts you off


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

lwrlevel said:


> thats just wrong ... man shes your girlfriend. You wont think its funny when she cuts you off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gave him a reprieve but here is a low quality chase. I put him back in her tank after









View attachment 45705


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

i think its awesome...


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

jonscilz said:


> i think its awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Hahhahaha its 3 am here, I just went and hugged her and said "baby I stuck your big orange molly in my p's tank, but I took him out real quick" and she said......."come to bed" bahahahahhaa


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Thank gawd he lived...because tommorow morning I'll wake and say whooooooooooooooa Jesus!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Hahahah you are funny.


----------

